# Lowrance Elite 5 - brownout, and green



## Brest Bay Bob

I have a Lowrance Elite-5 with the software version 3.5. I have a few questions:

1. Green - I have green color in the sonar, especially on the bottom of the Detroit river. When I look at the sonar demo at Bass Pro Shop I don't seen any green , and green is not mentions in the manual. Where does green fall in the scale of soft to hard reply of Black, Blue, Red, Yellow?

Since it always on the bottom, I assume it maybe soft to indicate weeds so maybe it's between black and blue?

2. Brownouts - I fish the Detroit River, so I share it with the Coast Guard, Immigration, and all their patrol boat electronic signals. Last Saturday they were looking for a possible missing person, and multiple times my sonar went from working to brown - tan and quit working. Once I reset to factory setting and got it back, another time it recovered on it's own. The support desk tells me my sonar got out of synch due to the interference from the Coast Guard sonar. Has anyone else had this problem? Is there some other cause? 

Now when I see a patrol boat I shut off my unit.


----------



## sfw1960

Try it in inland waters - I'd bet the unit is going on the fritz and _sounds_ like Lowrance support hasn't change much since I left them behind and switched to HB....
Jus' sayin' ...


----------



## Brest Bay Bob

Was on the river from 8 am - 2 pm today, no Coast Guard, no other police state boats in the area, and I had no problems with the sonar.


----------



## sfw1960

Never had that problem and we routinely pass the USCG station as well as them coming and going; including search & rescue missions with their boats (older Lowrance+ HB machines).
I remember reading other folks (I had an LMS332c about 6 years ago) the Radar would blow out the GPS module in close proximity - but never had _any_ issue with Sonar.

Well, best of luck & I hope it was an isolated instance & she runs long and hard for you.


Robert


----------



## CraigV

If you are seeing green on your elite 5 you probably have bottom color tracking turned on in the sonar options settings of your unit. The color scheme shows the bottom as shaded from light brown to black depending upon bottom hardness, sensitivity and color line settings. the green color will be your strongest signal. with your fish id turned off you will see at the top of the screen starting with green then yellow, orange, red. These colors represent signal return from strong to weak.

I hope this helps answer your questions. Please feel free to contact me if I can answer anymore questions.


----------

